# Dufour vs Dehler



## turbo87 (Sep 7, 2002)

I am looking at a Dehler 34 and a Dufour 34. Both are brand new with the Dufour not in production yet. Both are pretty similar. With no real information any opinions on either boat maker.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2002)

In general in my experience with both, Dehlers seem to offer much better design and build quality than Dufours. That said the Dufour 34 is a brand new design and perhaps may be an improvement on prior models. 

Jeff


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Both make fine boats with the edge definitely going to Dehler in overall quality. I''d put Dufour a cut above the Big Three (Hunter, Beneteau, Catalina) in quality and then Dehler a cut above Dufour. Dehler has stressed performance in prior models much more than Dufour. Having said that, I know Dufour is pushing performance in this new line.

I''ve spent considerable time poking through Dehler 36 and 39, and Dufour Classic 36 and 38. Dehler designs are narrower beam (thus less volume below) with deck layouts more attuned to racing. Dufour Classics are aimed more at cruising. I think a choice between the two would depend on your primary use -- cruising or racing. Certainly folks in Europe race Dufours and reportedly do well according to their posts on Sailnet. (Do racers ever say "my boat is a tub and I always come in last?") My first choice would be a Dehler of the two, but also want to see this new line from Dufour.


----------



## doubleplay (Nov 9, 2001)

I was at Dusseldorf Boat Show when Dehler 34 was introduced for the first time.I spent a considerable amount of time looking at this boat.It is a lot more cruising oriented than performance oriented big brothers 36 and 39 altough it has a very similar layout to 36.
It is rated "A" which means unlimited oceans in European standarts.The tankage (water and fuel)is a little bit limited and also storage space is not enough for extended offshore cruising.However if you are looking for a fast and very well built boat for extended coastal sailingand occasional club racing you can not find a better boat for the money.
Dufour has been bought by Grand Soleil(quality Italian yacht maker)and they are re-designing their whole line so the new 34 probably will be a better than avarage boat like their new 40,but Dehler Boats are head and shoulders above Dufour in terms of build and parts quality.If money is no object I would definitely would go for Dehler...
Good Luck


----------

